# Solved: SM Bus Controller Driver



## fishstix (Nov 24, 2005)

After formatting, i have all but one driver sucessfully installed. I have a toshiba satellite A60-JL2 notebook, and im missing the driver for the SM BUS CONTROLLER

I tried the toshiba website, and the intel Auto chipset detect and install program, but no avail... my comp is so sluggish without this driver

any ideas?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Just to confirm you have already downloaded all the motherboard chipset drivers from Toshiba, and installed them?


----------



## fishstix (Nov 24, 2005)

There was no chipset driver on the toshiba website for my laptop... ive been searching for hours on google and intel and toshiba, i cant find anything. im desperate


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Which operating system are you using? What country are you located in? I couldn't find ANY information about a Toshiba "A60-JL2" Satellite on the Toshiba US website (http://www.pcsupport.toshiba.com), so I think you'd better check the designation of your system again.

According to Toshiba, the A60 notebooks models are:

A60-S156

A60-S1561

A60-S159

A60-S1591

A60-S1591ST

A60-S1592ST

A60-S166

A60-S1661

A60-S1662

Check your system, and post the proper model number here. The Toshiba website is an excellent resource, but unless we know which system you actually have, there is no way to help you.


----------



## fishstix (Nov 24, 2005)

There really is no markings on the bottom of my laptop, on any of the stickers that says anything other than Toshiba Satellite A60-JL1 like.. on the Toshiba sticker it says "Model No. PSA60C-JL100E"

but, lookin at pc specs, it is most similar to the A60-S1592ST.

its the chipset driver im missing, right, for the ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7000 - 2.8ghz processor.. so, each laptop with that motherboard and processor should use the same chipset driver correct?

anyway, my computer is now slower than it was before it was formatted, and oi have barely anything on here.. if anyone could help, i would super appreciate it


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, you didn't answer my questions about where you are (inside US or not), so I got this information from the US website. You also didn't tell us which OS you're using, so I based all of this on the fact that you have an ATI Mobility Radeon videochip, and that means you're most likely running WinXP.

Open this link:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modItemList.jsp?moid=835406&ct=DL&BV

then download the following files:

05-05-2005 DMI Toshiba Utility

09-21-2004 ACPI Toshiba Utility

09-21-2004 Toshiba Utility

07-28-2004 Diagnostics

06-15-2004 Toshiba Utility

06-14-2004 Display Driver IDE Special

06-14-2004 CD-ROM DVD-ROM Toshiba Utility

I don't know if you need them all, but download them so you won't have to go back online repeatedly if you're missing something.

Install them in this order:

05-05-2005 DMI Toshiba Utility

09-21-2004 ACPI Toshiba Utility

06-14-2004 Display Driver IDE Special

Reboot the system every time you install something new; failing to do that can make this problem a LOT worse.

Once you have those three installed, test the system, and post again to let us know if you're still having problems. With luck, you'll have everything working properly, though you should probably also install the latest version of DirectX, if you haven't already (though not until AFTER you've installed these drivers).

Don't forget; reboot each time. Don't try to avoid rebooting; Windows will delete a lot of files each time, and you don't want old duplicates interfering with the newest versions.


----------



## fishstix (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey, it worked. I installed those first 3, and it worked. Thanks so much for helping me out!!!!!


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

That is great news! Actually, I wish I'd found this thread sooner; I was digging down through the older posts looking for problems that hadn't been solved yet when I read this, and thought I might be able to help you.

BTW, you can mark this thread SOLVED by using the Thread Tools option, which you'll see in the blue bar just above your first post in this thread. Don't forget to bookmark that link, so you'll know where to find the latest drivers, in case anything else goes wrong, or if you happen to need a BIOS update.

If you need help again, you know where to find us...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

sammy, no need to report the solved threads once you tell the poster how to mark it 

Saves space in our inboxes


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, I just realized that he'd only made six posts, then thought he might not return to the forum for awhile... and I appreciate your quick reply.  

Sam


----------

